# Lemon or vinegar to citric acid for goat milk mozz...



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the ratio of lemon juice (or vinegar) to citric acid for making mozzarella cheese?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I have not tried this recipe but I have read that you can use... I'm pretty sure the extra liquid is negligible because you typically mix the citric acid with water first. 
1/2 teaspoon citric acid is equal to 1/8 cup of vinegar or lemon juice.
I hope that helps you out. Let me know how your mozzarella tastes in the end! I would love to try making my own ACV someday and substituting it just to say its truly made from 'scratch'!


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I have not tried this recipe but I have read that you can use... I'm pretty sure the extra liquid is negligible because you typically mix the citric acid with water first. 
1/2 teaspoon citric acid is equal to 1/8 cup of vinegar or lemon juice.
I hope that helps you out. Let me know how your mozzarella tastes in the end! I would love to try making my own ACV someday and substituting it just to say its truly made from 'scratch'!


----------

